# Pacific Blye Eyed Rainbows.



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I got me some, I've reserched alot.

Now I need REAL EXP. anyone who has bred or has these let me know.

I don't want peoples advice if they just read it from somewhere that doesnt help me at all.


----------

